# Grubber Assist



## Venod (23 Jul 2015)

I have just found out about this so apology's to all who know, but it may be news to some as it was to me, they have been checking the bikes at the Tour to see if they have motors fitted.

http://electricmountainbikes.blogspot.co.uk/2008/11/gruber-assist.html


----------



## Pale Rider (24 Jul 2015)

The motor is all but silent and the activation button can be buried under bar tape, so the installation is very stealthy.

Were you riding in a group with some ambient noise, other riders may not notice you have a motor.

But it will be obvious during even a cursory examination of the bike at rest.


----------



## Venod (24 Jul 2015)

Pale Rider said:


> But it will be obvious during even a cursory examination of the bike at rest



Seems the UCI thinks they are a bit more stealthy.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/uci...ve-others-for-hidden-motors-at-tour-de-france


----------



## Pale Rider (24 Jul 2015)

Afnug said:


> Seems the UCI thinks they are a bit more stealthy.
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/uci...ve-others-for-hidden-motors-at-tour-de-france



It is what it is - easy enough to spot if you examine the bike.

The extra weight alone will tell you something is amiss.

The battery must be hard wired to the motor, and the cable and connectors cannot be fully hidden.

There will also be a small, but easily visible, tell tale lump of the activation button under the bar tape.


----------



## ufkacbln (24 Jul 2015)

Pale Rider said:


> It is what it is - easy enough to spot if you examine the bike.
> 
> The extra weight alone will tell you something is amiss.
> 
> ...




Perhaps the battery is swallowed, and the terminals exit via the appropriate "port"


----------



## Pale Rider (24 Jul 2015)

Some talk of burying the battery in one of the tubes - down or seat.

That would mean no external cables, but there would have to be a charging port somewhere.

Then there's still the weight and the activation button.

A torch shone down the seat tube would reveal the motor, as would even minor dismantling of the bottom bracket.

A UCI blazer would have to be spectacularly incompetent to examine a Gruber bike and miss it.


----------



## Milkfloat (24 Jul 2015)

Pale Rider said:


> Some talk of burying the battery in one of the tubes - down or seat.
> 
> That would mean no external cables, but there would have to be a charging port somewhere.
> 
> ...



UCI bikes are artificially made heavy to meet the minimum weight limit, so a smaller less powerful version could easily be fitted. An activation button could easily be concealed too, nevermind being remotely operated. Charging ports don't need to be easily accessible as you have team mechanics fettling the bikes every night.

I agree that a strip down by the UCI would obviously bring all this to light. However, how many times have they actually done this.

Personally, I don't think it is happening, but it is very possible.that it has happened in the past. Cookson seems to know it has, but cannot prove anything.


----------



## Pale Rider (24 Jul 2015)

Milkfloat said:


> UCI bikes are artificially made heavy to meet the minimum weight limit, so a smaller less powerful version could easily be fitted.



Fair point about the weight.

The Gruber system adds best part of two kilos, depending on the capacity of the battery.

Could a bike be made to weigh 5kg, so when Grubered it would meet the UCI limit?


----------



## Milkfloat (24 Jul 2015)

Pale Rider said:


> Fair point about the weight.
> 
> The Gruber system adds best part of two kilos, depending on the capacity of the battery.
> 
> Could a bike be made to weigh 5kg, so when Grubered it would meet the UCI limit?



I guess in racing it is more about marginal gains, so a 1.8kg system would not be needed as you could use a substantially smaller battery which I would assume makes up most of the weight. Plus a team could afford to use single use batteries making it even lighter. Rather than have a system pump out 150 or 200W for an hour, I would see a 100W system used for a few minutes on a particular climb or on a breakaway.


----------



## Venod (24 Jul 2015)

I also saw this.

 https://youtu.be/8Nd13ARuvVE


----------



## Pale Rider (24 Jul 2015)

Milkfloat said:


> I guess in racing it is more about marginal gains, so a 1.8kg system would not be needed as you could use a substantially smaller battery which I would assume makes up most of the weight. Plus a team could afford to use single use batteries making it even lighter. Rather than have a system pump out 150 or 200W for an hour, I would see a 100W system used for a few minutes on a particular climb or on a breakaway.



That would be a good approach if you solely wanted to cheat the pro peloton.

I hope the French don't hear about it - if they do Froomey will be drowned in urine later today.


----------



## Milkfloat (24 Jul 2015)

Afnug said:


> I also saw this.
> 
> https://youtu.be/8Nd13ARuvVE



Very interesting - the Cancellara accusations are interesting too - no wonder he was getting a finger pointed at him in the Giro when he was changing bikes for now apparent reason. Obviously we have no way of knowing if it is true, but no wonder the UCI made a song and dance about it.


----------



## Milkfloat (24 Jul 2015)

Take a look at this self propelling bike - 
View: https://youtu.be/ideiS-6gBAc


----------



## jarlrmai (29 Jul 2015)

Not sure if you are serious or not but the weight and momentum of the bike is moving the pedal causing the rear wheel to spin


----------

